# cant find good wheels for 240



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

been lookin and lookin, but it seems like no one makes a wheel for the 240 that fits nicely. so maybe you guys can help me by mentioning some wheels that i may have overlooked.

lookin for 16in size with at least a 7.5 width and the right offset to widen the tracks as much as possible. and then in the 4x114.3 bolt pattern. 

this will be my daily/drift car. is 8in width good for this purpose? and i've heard dont get an offset over 32? most wheels that i've seen are +40 or above except for them expensive ones like volks. was lookin at the 5zigen Typhoon wheel but its 21.5lbs in a 17in

what u guys riding on? and dont tell me spinners lol thanks later


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

4x114.3 bolt pattern sux. nobody makes wheels in this bolt pattern and if they do, they are pretty gay wheels.. might want to check out volk's gram lights.

if you want more wheel selection, do a 5lug conversion


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Buddy club P1's. Come in a range of sizes, widths and offsets


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

love the buddy club wheel but like every japanese brand wheel they cost an arm and a leg which i'm not ready to give just yet. by the way how much is the p1 in 16in size? and who distributes them? same reasoning for volks.

was lookin at a VERY similar wheel from Kosei(k-1) but tirerack is tellin me its a special order now.

thinkin bout gettin the 4lug s14 16inchers but couldn't find any one ebay any s14's on here wanna sell their wheels??? thanks a bunch


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

cant really help you there... $1800 AUD from C-red (Australia) http://www.c-red.com.au


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i like the motegi mr7's nice 17inch gunmetal, a company sells them off ebay all the time and they go up for bout 400, looks nince IMO and its not to heafty on the price 

thee was a thread a couple months back and we all had a ton of rims posted, try a search and you will see


EDIT: since i'm bored and got time i did the search for you

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23813&highlight=wheels

the picture of the rims i'm talking about isn't there anymore so


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

switch to 5 lug and SO many more choices will become available.


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

drift240sxdrag - read the whole freakin thread and only mention like two wheels that i can afford WTF everyone wants this and that come on peoples be realistic piss me off but them wheels are hot tho anyway...

and the 5lug conversion doesnt suit my needs at this moment. don't really need the big brakes from the Z32 that everyone does wit the conversion. and don't want to search for weeks for some used S14 parts

but am interested in the 5lug hub conversions that i've heard about. anyone kno who makes them and for how much? thanks for all the help


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

racin-type said:


> *drift240sxdrag - read the whole freakin thread and only mention like two wheels that i can afford WTF everyone wants this and that come on peoples be realistic piss me off but them wheels are hot tho anyway...*


yes i did take time out of my day to help you, yes it did take a few minutes to find that old thread, yes there are some rims you can afford if you look harder, i was just giving you a lil advice, your welcome.  

oh yes and BTW, grammar owns you :jump:


----------



## chwwilliam (Jul 22, 2003)

hi, i have a set of 16" velox VX-8R rims with tires for sale. Here are the info of the wheels.
Rims:16X7jj40
Tires:ventus 205/40R16
ebay site: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38662&item=2428723990


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

drift, u took my words all wrong man. was mad at the thread not your help hehe and thank you for the time to help a fellow 240'er out really appreciated 

but i think after lookin at that thread i had an idea and guess what i think i've found the wheel i'm gonna get. 

groupawheels.com they sell ROH and SIMMONS wheels i remember i saw some FC's wit ROH wheels and they looked sweet. so i did a search and found them 

they're cheap and come in 8in widths for 16ins now the only thing i need to find out from them is weight and offset. the offset thing looks good cause they got special offset specs for porsches.

what you all think about the "reflex" and "ZS" wheel , sorry i have no clue how to post pics can someone help later


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

reflex is the ugliest rim on earth.
ROH is Australian yes?


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

yea australian maybe thats y its so cheap? come on reflex not that ugly can't compare to the teddy bear rims lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

racin-type said:


> *drift, u took my words all wrong man. was mad at the thread not your help hehe and thank you for the time to help a fellow 240'er out really appreciated
> 
> but i think after lookin at that thread i had an idea and guess what i think i've found the wheel i'm gonna get.
> 
> ...


hhaha its coo, for now


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *for now  *


 hahahahhaah i have no idea what kinda rims racin-type and joel is talking about.. =/ besides the p1's..my buddy has them on his rsx.. anyways..i still think you should do a 5 lug conversion and buy ridiculously expensive rims


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

racin-type said:


> *yea australian maybe thats y its so cheap? come on reflex not that ugly can't compare to the teddy bear rims lol *


True - but reflex rims have been around for at least 10 years - the commodore drivers love them.

ROH have some other ok ones, most of them are "inspired" by jap rims like enkei and Rays. THey are cheap, look good but obviously are slightly heavy.

If you can get some 3 peice simmons rims you will get big street cred - well you would if you were here anyway 
Simmons rims are awesome, almost every worked mazda rotary here has a set of 3 piece simmons on them


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

http://simmonswheel.com.au/range.html


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

yea i kno simmons is the shiznits but anything 3 piece is outta my range lol hmmm joel u say they heavy can you enlighten me on how heavy??


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I dunno why, but I'm thinking that the Rota Subzero's would be pretty good rims, which is what I think I'll get. They're a copy of the Racing Hart CP-035, are lightweight at 16.5lbs for a 17" rim, can clear 300ZX calipers(I believe,) and for 550 for a set of 17s plus free shipping, you can't beat the price. A lot of the B13/14/15 guys have recommended Rota Wheels (the slipstream in particular,) so I figure why not use Rota wheels for our cars as well.


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

yea rota's are nice but what about the offset? seems like they only cater to honda's and acura's wit the high ass offset or am i stupid ?? someone help me out on which offset i should get wit 17 or 16 x 8's? thanks and oh whats the stock offset?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

+38 offset on all wheels
thats with 7's you may need more with 8's


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Joel, for these rims in specific on an S13, do you know if a +45 offset will work well on 7.5" wide rims?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I couldnt say. A friend of mine runs +45 offset on a set of 9" buddy club P1's on the rear of his car with coilovers.
Best to actually try it out.


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

REJOICE REJOICE i think i've found my rim, 5Zigen FN01R-C. Was looking at the NissanPerformanceMag.com project 240 and saw that they use this wheel but in a 5lug configuration. Then went straight to 5Zigen's website and found that they have a set specifically made for 4lug 240's. Sized 17x7/+35 in front and 17x8/+35 in rear, weighing in approximately 16lbs and 17lbs respectively. Average price is 200/wheel. what u guys think?

http://www.5zigenusa.com/images/wheels/fn01rc/fn01rc_sil.jpg


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

pure horn
any colours? bronze would be sweet


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

ummm my car is dark dark(or is that just dust) green. iono bout bronze on green car and not really into bronze all that much. was thinkin the matte black cause don't really like how that rim looks(spokes too thin) but like its specs.

for some reason i want chrome hehe too many drift vids from japan. u kno how they be having deep ass dish rims chromed the f*** out


----------



## edquo (Aug 2, 2003)

good luck dude, i am having the same problem!! yes...VOLKS,BUDDY CLUBS,5-ZIGENS,and maybe even ADVAN wheels would be nice, but damn...who got the money for those big names? right now i just want my ride to look tight and perform! i think your like me, not everyone has the $ to drop RB's 
and SR's in there ride and then do $ 5-10 grand on swap outs and up-grades! like 5-lug conv. and big brakes! i mean hell if i had the money you don't think i would have the baddest 240/silivia hybrid on the planet? anyway, good luck and take care!


----------

